# Really Old Stuff...



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

great tunes my parents loved when they were young...

like this one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJFf29jUnrs]Harry James , Kitty Kallen - IT&#39;S BEEN A LONG,LONG TIME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9yDohyB3zc]"ST. LOUIS BLUES MARCH" BY GLENN MILLER - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## del (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NigiwMtWE0&feature=related]Sing Sing Sing - Carnegie Hall 1938 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

Peggy Lee - The Man I Love... from the movie "Notorious"...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6CbrTPsuE0]Cary Grant - The man I love - YouTube[/ame]


dang that Cary Grant was one handsome dude...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTQVWtSvwUE]Harry James - You Made Me Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLTDo08giGk]String of Pearls - Glenn Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Any song with "boom jaga laga laga"in it.

That would be old.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Now the smooth of the smooth.  oh boy tough choice....andy or perry?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

I was just a kid but Perry and Andy were killers.  How do you spell boucle? I saw my mom getting hot every Sunday night. Amen. Looking over at my dad. 

It was great. They don't think you see these things. But we did. 

And that's what made it magic.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Moon River.


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezGHapF8-lY&feature=fvwrel]Stormy Weather - Ella Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

Artie Shaw... "Frenesi"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMOHMYl5BCs&feature=related]Artie Shaw - Frenesi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNcPnEc99UE]Begin The Beguine - Artie Shaw - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHR3KNak-Ic]Basin Street Blues: Jack Teagarden and his Orchestra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVgMe8svb0]The Charioteers - Darktown Strutters&#39; Ball - YouTube[/ame]

would prolly be considered demeaning and racist nowadays...


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

Circa 1939 or 1940 perhaps



> This was based on a song called "Tar Paper Stomp" which was recorded in 1930 by Joseph "Wingy" Manone, who was a bandleader from New Orleans.


 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA]In The Mood - YouTube[/ame]

Anyone want to trip the light fantastic? 


Love big band swing/jazz!


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

this good  too... Bunny Berigan -I Can't Get Started With You-1937


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u7x-Q3oTjQ&feature=related]Bunny Berigan - I Can't Get Started - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb2pmh7ZYm4]I&#39;ve heard that song before - Helen Forrest & Harry James - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh bloody hell. I was soo burned out on big band era music growing up.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBTYcqtaOjg]Tuxedo Junction - Glenn Miller - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Oh bloody hell. I was soo burned out on big band era music growing up.



me too... grew to appreciate 'em only later in life...


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

skye said:


> this good too... Bunny Berigan -I Can't Get Started With You-1937
> 
> 
> Bunny Berigan - I Can't Get Started - YouTube


 
I love it Skye! He works the trumpet. I had never heard of him but found out he died young, age 33. This song has been used in several movies too.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Oh bloody hell. I was soo burned out on big band era music growing up.



oh... and btw... can you spell "irony"...? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHcneaZIvVM]Benny Goodman - Moonglow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Oh bloody hell. I was soo burned out on big band era music growing up.


 
Way before my time so I am far from burned out. I wish there were dance clubs playing this music honestly.


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > this good too... Bunny Berigan -I Can't Get Started With You-1937
> ...




Dreamy thank you!  you  know about good music! It's nice to find somebody here who knows about  Bunny!!   This is good stuff!


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

1935 Richard Himber - Zing Went The Strings Of My Heart~ one of my favorites.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ7gf-WoI2s&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL-yWlOp2McuzjtTXdc5ULEw]1935 Richard Himber - Zing Went The Strings Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3RSlUkw9U0]Cheek to Cheek - Fred and Ginger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Annette Hanshaw - Calling me home (1926)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgsQB8Qz1Eo&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LL-yWlOp2McuzjtTXdc5ULEw]Annette Hanshaw - Calling me home (1926).wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

skye said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


 
Thank you!

My grandparents had lots of those old 78 records as well as a "player piano" so as kids my sisters and I were exposed to all types of music but especially big band and swing/jazz.

I remember songs like Begin the Beguine and Five Foot Two,Eyes of Blue. I remember my Nana played piano but we loved those piano rolls that would "magically" play her piano.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08wOPt-2PeE]Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Harry Hudson's Melody Men - One Night Alone With You (1930) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh-NLCOGzrM&list=FL-yWlOp2McuzjtTXdc5ULEw&index=39&feature=plpp_video]Harry Hudson's Melody Men - One Night Alone With You (1930) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oATB0248]April in Paris - Count Basie (1964) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 21, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Oh bloody hell. I was soo burned out on big band era music growing up.
> ...



we have one here in our li'l town...

'course ya gotta make yer way through lotsa folks on walkers to get to the middle of the dance floor...


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

yessss we are getting deep into vintage sweet  times here!!!!!!! way to go!

oh Lord ... love it 1933 Sophisticated Lady Don Redman and his Orch


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnI07iTLqoY]Sophisticated Lady by Earl Harlan and his Orchestra (Don Redman and his Orch), 1933 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Fats Waller - Ain't Misbehavin' 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97Wwhe9Hx_w]Fats Waller - Ain't Misbehavin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWuZ0QBvlo"]Big Bad Voodoo Daddy - Jumpin' Jack - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azufdzZMm8g]Viper Dixieland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Al Bowlly sings "The Very Thought of You" (1934) [Full Resolution]  "The Very Thought of You" (1934) [Full Resolution]. Jazz singer Al Bowlly sings his popular hit "The Very Thought of You" in the Pathe Studios, taken from Lew Stone's famous 'Monseigneur Band'. Bowlly was South African (although born in Mozambique) yet he became a great star in both the UK and America during the 1930s.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr4ncMR5EVQ]Al Bowlly sings "The Very Thought of You" (1934) [Full Resolution] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdqvX-n25gs]Benny Goodman and Peggy Lee - Why Don&#39;t You Do Right - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

not that old but nice ... no great fan ...but  that's the one   song i like  from him  very much!

Frank Sinatra - "When somebody loves you"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llSEAXbh2p4]Frank Sinatra- When Somebody Loves You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Reefer Man - Cab Calloway Orchestra 1933 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLsVyeQEM68]Reefer Man - Cab Calloway Orchestra 1933 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4odmO_N7E5o]Anything Goes - Cole Porter With lyrics.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

The Ink Spots - I don't want to set the world on fire 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7AZIvDD5Lw]The Ink Spots - I don't want to set the world on fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

What the heck? What's the high brow shit?

Come on Purple people eater.

Let's give it


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> What the heck? What's the high brow shit?
> 
> Come on Purple people eater.
> 
> Let's give it




what is it you want to give darling?   give it? what you mean  sweet?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in guys just joshing. Boy oh boy where do you start though?


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

huh?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

There are so many from distant pasts. I don't know where we go from here. 

There is this one song from Alan Jackson when he's singing about Midnight in Montgomery. I thought I was going to scream.

He nailed it so hard.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

skye said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck? What's the high brow shit?
> ...



I think part of it is skye most of us are really talking different decades of music. 

Scorpions just came on in my life....that's my radio station. I'm having a blast. 

Most kids will not know what this is? They will think it's a bug. A bad bug.


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

Josephine Baker - Then I'll Be Happy - 1927 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5hFBK7JV9A&playnext=1&list=PLD4B1EF1DF101B8EE&feature=results_video]Josephine Baker - Then I'll Be Happy - 1927 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

I've got you under my skin (Josephine Baker) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od1BVtemOUA&feature=fvwrel]I've got you under my skin (Josephine Baker) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 21, 2012)

Sirius Radio in my cars and at home has introduced me to some great 40s tunes. 40s on 4 it is called.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1TRY92kmB0]Pachucos 1943 Zoot suit riots(chicano history) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 21, 2012)

Too Darn Hot from "Kiss Me Kate" ..... with  the late Ann Miller... fantastic tap dancer extraordinaire!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CYjE9Gv3A4]Too Darn Hot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Connery said:


> Josephine Baker - Then I'll Be Happy - 1927
> 
> Josephine Baker - Then I'll Be Happy - 1927 - YouTube



My dad had her on 78's.

Don't ask. Truly I will smack you


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

skye said:


> Too Darn Hot from "Kiss Me Kate" ..... with  the late Ann Miller... fantastic tap dancer extraordinaire!
> 
> 
> Too Darn Hot - YouTube



They were unreal. 

The talent that they had. Oh my. And they were skilled at it as well.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 21, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> Sirius Radio in my cars and at home has introduced me to some great 40s tunes. 40s on 4 it is called.
> 
> Pachucos 1943 Zoot suit riots(chicano history) - YouTube



Dreamy some times I just want those days back. I want my mom under this super dooper hair dryer. 

I want my dad pulling into the driveway with this big old Impala. I want it back. I know we can't but it doesn't mean that I don't miss that innocence.


----------



## Connery (Nov 21, 2012)

"The Lecuona Cuban Boys was a popular Cuban orchestra which toured the world for over forty years.

The band was founded by Ernesto Lecuona, whose role was that of a patron-entrepreneur. He did not actually play with the band, but sometimes gave a piano recital before the band played. The core of the band was put together in 1931 as Orquesta Encanto; the band changed name early in 1934. On tour in Europe, in 1934, Lecuona returned to Cuba, and Armando Oréfiche took charge of the band in Europe. Ernesto gave them the gift of his name, which, at the time, was a property well worth having, and the right to use a number of his compositions.

The band toured throughout the world: the USA, Latin America and Europe were the main tours. When World War II broke out, the band went to Latin America and continued their touring there. After WWII there was a dispute within the band, which ended in a split. Armando Oréfiche left with a few members, and started the Havana Cuban Boys; the rest stayed under the old name, based in New York until 1960. The Lecuona Cuban Boys continued to tour, and finally retired in 1975."


Siboney 1 Lecuona Cuban Boys with Alberto Rabagliati 1937~Sweet sound...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzwNahjlDmg]Siboney 1 Lecuona Cuban Boys with Alberto Rabagliati 1937 - YouTube[/ame]

LECUONA CUBAN BOYS : OYE MI RUMBA singer-tres "Maño " Lopez 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BKHDrvVhk-0]LECUONA CUBAN BOYS : OYE MI RUMBA singer-tres "Maño " Lopez - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> "The Lecuona Cuban Boys was a popular Cuban orchestra which toured the world for over forty years.
> 
> The band was founded by Ernesto Lecuona, whose role was that of a patron-entrepreneur. He did not actually play with the band, but sometimes gave a piano recital before the band played. The core of the band was put together in 1931 as Orquesta Encanto; the band changed name early in 1934. On tour in Europe, in 1934, Lecuona returned to Cuba, and Armando Oréfiche took charge of the band in Europe. Ernesto gave them the gift of his name, which, at the time, was a property well worth having, and the right to use a number of his compositions.
> 
> ...



Now in the open. I did not know this. You have opened up a new world for me. Thank you.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVZF-o_IT6A&feature=related]Bunny Berigan - Let&#39;s do it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pf7EmJTQj2Q&playnext=1&list=PL82BEAC50E8E6474F&feature=results_main]Bunny Berigan & Jimmy Dorsey together with Freddie Rich!!! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDIY7wp7CBQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDIY7wp7CBQ[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

Harry James' final gig as a member of the Benny Goodman band, just before he went off to form his own band...

playing what was to become his theme song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s03UQuHjdpg]Harry James "Ciribiribin" with Benny Goodman 1939 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrsioTFddKo]PEREZ PRADO - CHERRY PINK AND APPLE BLOSSOM WHITE (U.K.No1.1955) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Nov 22, 2012)

How old you want to go?  How about circa 750 AD?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK5AohCMX0U&feature=related]Gregorian chant - Deum verum - YouTube[/ame]

Gregorian Chant- "Invitatorium: Deum Verum"


----------



## Connery (Nov 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> Now in the open. I did not know this. You have opened up a new world for me. Thank you.



My pleasure...

Here is another one for good measure....

LECUONA CUBAN BOYS - RUMBA AZUL 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV5G69M9tTs&playnext=1&list=PL97375D5B52DA2294&feature=results_video]LECUONA CUBAN BOYS - RUMBA AZUL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

the coolest version of this tune I've ever heard...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-xpfOFwdh4&feature=related]Bunny Berigan - Caravan - 1937 - YouTube[/ame]


eta: pretty great youtube slide show... extra points go to the first person who can identify the gorgeous lady at 2:15...


----------



## Connery (Nov 22, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> the coolest version of this tune I've ever heard...
> 
> Bunny Berigan - Caravan - 1937 - YouTube
> 
> ...




Loretta Young......


----------



## Intense (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnrYk1pq12I&feature=related]East Of Suez by Charlie Ventura & Kai Winding from 1947, taken off Emarcy 1956 LP. - YouTube[/ame]

East Of Suez by Charlie Ventura & Kai Winding from 1947, taken off Emarcy 1956 LP.


----------



## Intense (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPeNgF_PH8g&feature=related]Charlie Ventura Quintet - Sweet Sue, Just You - YouTube[/ame]
Charlie Ventura Quintet - Sweet Sue, Just You


----------



## Intense (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Nq4NUSD4U]Boogie Woogie - Tommy Dorsey - Glenn Miller - YouTube[/ame]
Boogie Woogie - Tommy Dorsey - Glenn Miller


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > the coolest version of this tune I've ever heard...
> ...



dingdingdingdingding... we have a winner...! 


btw, I'd often watch her TV show back in the 50's... 

and long before I knew what raging hots were, I had what could prolly best be described as a prepubescent case of the raging hots for this lady...


----------



## Intense (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E438ZsGIKrQ&feature=related]Andrews Sisters - Medley - YouTube[/ame]
Andrews Sisters - Medley


----------



## Connery (Nov 22, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



None compare to these classic beauties!!!


----------



## Connery (Nov 22, 2012)

Ruth Etting - Dancing in the moonlight (1933)


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

Connery said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Now in the open. I did not know this. You have opened up a new world for me. Thank you.
> ...



I just got speakers. where's that dancing banana smilie?  Maybe I should clarify. I truly live in the middle of nowhere. I'm on dial up. 

It's not that I'm cheap. It's we don't have it. To give you an example of how primitive. Trying to get a cell phone signal where I live involves something to do with Stone Henge and sacrificing something under the full moon. 

So I am hearing what you are posting for the first time. 

Just amazing. 

Wow. Thank you.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

I found my thrill

whoa geeze I thought I hit preview. 

No one has hit Louis. The man was awesome.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

My tour guide (first time I went to NO) had to rip me from his monument.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

Adrian I am with you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXAYHr_6Uno]What A Wonderful World - Louis B. Armstrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2012)

Guy Lombardo's Orchestra with Bing Crosby vocals!

"You're Getting To Be A Habit With Me" 1933


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUN9Gp1vK-M&feature=related]Guy Lombardo Bing Crosby - You're Getting To Be A Habit With Me 1933 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

skye said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Berigan was a phenomenal musician... 

terrific trumpeter... pretty darn good vocalist...

but, more'n that, many of his musical arrangements are as fresh today as they were more'n 70 years ago...

all that, plus the way he tragically died young due to substance abuse, would almost seem to make him my parents' generation's version of Hendrix...


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

more...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4BQi_lk03I]Bunny Berigan "A Study in Brown" (audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

and then came Chet... almost an incarnation of Bunny... complete with all the personal problems...

another terrific trumpeter... and remarkable vocalist...

with a small back-up combo replacing the orchestra...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0ZBaZoBCaA]Chet Baker - Let&#39;s Get Lost - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

more Chet...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4PKzz81m5c]Chet Baker - Almost blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok who wants it?


We are talking Walter Osternak.

I can nuke you guys. Who wants it?

I'll kick your ass with beer barrel polka. Be ready. I'm not kidding kids.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> more Chet...
> 
> Chet Baker - Almost blue - YouTube



Bill psssssssssst have some fun. 

Let's torment them. Hey we earned it.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

skye said:


> Guy Lombardo's Orchestra with Bing Crosby vocals!
> 
> "You're Getting To Be A Habit With Me" 1933
> 
> ...



For me Patsy Cline. I fall to pieces. KD Lang just kills it. I  don't give a whats darn KD kills it. 

What a fabulous voice.


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb2w2m1JmCY]Duke Ellington, "Take the A Train" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

tinydancer said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Guy Lombardo's Orchestra with Bing Crosby vocals!
> ...



'nother thread comin' up...


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2012)

This one we all know!  

Ain't She Sweet - Bunny Berigan's cool version!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pwGJcbPTdg&feature=related]Ain't She Sweet - Bunny Berigan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 22, 2012)

here's my favorite version of what's become my theme song...

written in 1924, even before my parents were born...

sure, this rendition is recent... 

but it's pretty great nonetheless...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkg2I7y2S_I]Big Bad Bill (is Sweet William Now) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2012)

^
^
^

Never heard that before! great tune!

I like this version a lot! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJjT0n71q8M]Ry Cooder Big Bad Bill Is Sweet William Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZFKeyGpgK0]Les Paul Mary Ford How High the Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 22, 2012)

skye said:


> This one we all know!
> 
> Ain't She Sweet - Bunny Berigan's cool version!
> 
> ...



I can't see the you tube yet. Things like this take so long to load. Ah man though I know it and love it. 

You can see where the swing is going to go. 

It's a vibe. Awesome. I'm so glad you are here skye. You are bringing a whole different dimension to this place.


----------



## Connery (Nov 22, 2012)

BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME 

Personnel: 
Frank Trumbauer, Cm-sx/ Bix Beiderbecke, c / Bill Rank, tb / Jimmy Dorsey, cl, as / Chester Hazlett, as / Rube Crozier, ts / Min Leibrook, bsx / Matt Malneck, vn / Lennie Hayton, p, cel / Carl Kress, g / Harold McDonald, d.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pj1ZEKz4Cw&feature=fvwrel]BIX BEIDERBECKE - THERE'LL COME A TIME - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 23, 2012)

my mom (born in 1929) once told me she remembered, from when she was little, her mom often warbling this tune...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v6MAnRy0w4&feature=related]"Singin' In The Bathtub" (1929) Winnie Lightner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Nov 23, 2012)

here's sumpin' from 1932... with a 9-year-old girl... (sorta seems slightly creepy...) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvymiQNyDfA]Baby Rose Marie - Sentimental Gentleman from Georgia - YouTube[/ame]


eta: 'k... so... who can tell me what 60's hit TV show this li'l girl grew up to be in...?


----------



## Connery (Dec 1, 2012)

Good morning original version 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j3-tmQLjg]Good morning original version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia (Dec 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWp_jvhXX8k]Sweet Rosie O'Grady[/ame]

(written in 1896)


----------



## Amelia (Dec 7, 2012)

bayoubill said:


> here's sumpin' from 1932... with a 9-year-old girl... (sorta seems slightly creepy...)
> 
> Baby Rose Marie - Sentimental Gentleman from Georgia - YouTube
> 
> ...








[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQBql2K4R0]Sally's Song Numbers [/ame]


----------



## konradv (Dec 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_Y3mnj-8lA]Lester Flatt and Earl Scruggs - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Original 1949) - YouTube[/ame]

Flatt & Scruggs- Foggy Mountain Breakdown


----------



## konradv (Dec 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h694u5gNyE]Flatt and Scruggs - Wildwood Flower - YouTube[/ame]

Flatt & Scruggs- Wildwood Flower


----------



## konradv (Dec 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4sqishGuYw]Earl Scruggs And Lester Flatt - Cripple Creek - YouTube[/ame]

Flatt & Scruggs- Cripple Creek


----------



## konradv (Dec 9, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=qwColEM6m_c&feature=endscreen]Flatt & Scruggs- Roll In My Sweet Baby`s Arms.wmv - YouTube[/ame]

Flatt & Scruggs- Roll in My Sweet Baby's Arms


----------



## jan (Dec 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ru6G7Z42Q4]Glenn Miller - Moonlight Serenade - JazzAndBluesExperience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Dec 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvDZOX9IdKs]Billie Holiday-Good Morning Heartache (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Dec 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD7aWI2favI]One For My Baby (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't Be That Way - Benny Goodman (1938)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w5Zglcit8U]Don't Be That Way - Benny Goodman (1938) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

This nice too! 


Benny Goodman - Camel Hop


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLXmp7CYIzY&playnext=1&list=PL4DB3D26C0FA880B8&feature=results_video]Benny Goodman - Camel Hop - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

I am a vintage girl...yes 1930s.... a very young Bing Crosby.... the movie "Reaching for The Moon"


I care!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM2LUeuPZ_w]Bing Sings "When the Folks High Up Do the Mean Low Down" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 25, 2012)

Harry Hudson's Melody Men - There's A Blue Ridge... 1929 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN5CkyiqOJw]Harry Hudson's Melody Men - There's A Blue Ridge... 1929 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Tap dancing ... Gene Kelly in roller skates .... in the 1950s ...from the movie "It's Always Fair Weather" (1955)    they don't make them like that anymore   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgAmXb5UZlY]I Like Myself (It's Always Fair Weather ) - Gene Kelly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Little Miss Broadway (1938) - "We Should Be Together ..featuring Shirley Temple and George Murphy,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW7fkQyxHV4]Little Miss Broadway (1938) - "We Should Be Together" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

^
^
^

you like?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 25, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7Gi6j4w3DY]first recorded sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 25, 2012)

Bix Beiderbecke - I'm Coming Virginia - 1927 Leon Bismark "Bix" Beiderbecke (March 10, 1903 -- August 6, 1931) was an American jazz cornetist, jazz pianist, and composer. A native of Davenport, Iowa. Bix Beiderbecke was one of the great jazz musicians of the 1920's; he was also a child of the Jazz Age who drank himself to an early grave with illegal Prohibition liquor.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW7YYt0F-K4]Bix Beiderbecke - I'm Coming Virginia - 1927 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 25, 2012)

PICKIN' MY WAY (1932) by Eddie Lang and Carl Kress 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhcrRuTsPFI]PICKIN' MY WAY (1932) by Eddie Lang and Carl Kress - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Judy Garland- The Trolley Song 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMdqZAxXpds]Judy Garland- The Trolley Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 25, 2012)

Annette Hanshaw - You're the Cream in My Coffee (1928) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qk_wVO7NBMQ]Annette Hanshaw - You're the Cream in My Coffee (1928) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Judy Garland - "The Man That Got Away" from "A Star Is Born"

She was such a talented woman! she was amazing!

....1950s   60s? i think... nice tune  ......not that anybody cares.... too vintage for them..no Ipads no cell phones no no no.....I care...I do

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzyPMRo8ZUQ]Judy Garland - "The Man That Got Away" from "A Star Is Born" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 25, 2012)

skye said:


> Judy Garland - "The Man That Got Away" from "A Star Is Born"
> 
> She was such a talented woman! she was amazing!
> 
> ...



It is that technology that you decry which allows us to share these tunes from many decades ago. 

Metropolis (1927) - Metropolis Theme





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2012)

Connery said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Judy Garland - "The Man That Got Away" from "A Star Is Born"
> ...




Huh?


technology my ass... vintage....I am talking vintage

WTF  !@#$%^&*()_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGk3tY4yP7k]Judy Garland - Get Happy - Summer Stock - 1950 Great Performance HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Dec 26, 2012)

skye said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You mentioned technology and vintage being mutually exclusive, "not that anybody cares.... *too vintage for them..no Ipads no cell phones no no no*"  That simply is not so. 

However , since you put your signature comment of this discussion, "*WTF  !@#$%^&*()_*", I will leave you to your own thoughts. Have a nice day.

I would rather have "Happy Talk" with the person I am discussing a topic with, especially music... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ3qqWkR_k0]Happy Talk / Ella Fitzgerald - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Decus (Dec 26, 2012)

A Hundred Years from Today

Written in the early 30's and although sung by Vaughn, Sinatra, Day and a host of others; I found this to be a little known gem. This is an updated version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdEKdBNPhkY]Black Book-A Hundred Years From Today - YouTube[/ame]

Interesting that the first stanza of the song is rarely sung. The first words to this song are:
"Life is such a great adventure. Learn to live it as you go. No one in the world can censure what we do here below."


----------



## Connery (Jan 2, 2013)

You Always Hurt The One You Love - The Mills Brothers

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS9U75YC-jA]You Always Hurt The One You Love - The Mills Brothers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 2, 2013)

Seems like I recall Glenn Miller having a show...


----------



## Connery (Jan 2, 2013)

Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvwfLe6sLis]Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 2, 2013)

Ohh wait that was Mitch mIller.


----------



## Connery (Jan 2, 2013)

I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire-The Ink Spots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l6vqPUM_FE]I Don't Want To Set The World On Fire-The Ink Spots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 2, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onspqkFJf4E]The Hoosier Hot Shots - I Like Bananas Because They Have No Bones [1935] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2013)

This is part of my vintage living.... I should not be revealing this here but yes..... from 1929...very close to my heart .... I can die happily after I listen to this music...  

You have no idea how many CDs from the 20s and 30s I listen daily. 

of course you would never understand...I know that.... nevertheless here it is

British dance Band    Jack Hylton and his Orchestra, Sam Browne vocal - Thinking of You 1929


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WApq89hK7g]Jack Hylton and his Orchestra, Sam Browne vocal - Thinking of You (1929) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jan 22, 2013)

In my silliness..........knowing  nobody here knows shit... about   this music    ... I was born too late ...



 Horace Heidt & His Orch. - Turn On The Heat, 1929..... love this

nite y'all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmMRkXXsDHk]Horace Heidt & His Orch. - Turn On The Heat, 1929 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Jan 22, 2013)

Annette Hanshaw ~ If You Want the Rainbow ~ 1929 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU415NaTgwM]Annette Hanshaw ~ If You Want the Rainbow ~ 1929 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 27, 2013)

even older version of a previously-posted Cab Calloway tune...

with a nice pic of Josephine Baker... :-D

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=EB_fbBfP9yU&feature=endscreen]Cab Calloway - Minnie The Moocher 1930 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jan 27, 2013)

and, speakin' of Josephine... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wMaSGMOnr8&NR=1&feature=endscreen]Haiti ~ Josephine Baker sings "Haiti" ~ in the film, "ZOU ZOU". 1934 - YouTube[/ame]


----------

